# Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage



## Eugen (17. Aug. 2007)

Nachdem meine beiden Teiche "funktionieren" und die 3 Seerosenhochteiche auch fertig sind, will ich zwischen Haus und Terasse einen "stilisierten" Bachlauf anlegen.
Das Ganze soll um zwei Ecken gehen und ca. 10 Meter lang und je 60 cm hoch bzw. breit werden.
Mauern scheidet aus, da ich nur gut 60cm in der Breite Platz habe.
Ich will mit Styrodurplatten arbeiten, die dann mit Silolack innen gestrichen werden. An der Terassenseite komme ich knapp 30cm über Terassenniveau.
Eine Bachlaufpumpe wird das Wasser in Bewegung halten.
Soweit,so gut.
Aber wie verklebe ich die Styrodurplatten, sodass sie dauerhaft fest und dicht verbunden sind ?  
Was ich bis jetzt im www. gefunden habe, überzeugt mich nicht so richtig.
Hat hier irgendjemand eine Idee ????


----------



## karsten. (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: neues Projekt*

Hallo

da 
hätt ich Angst !  

ich würde bei so einer Konstruktion die Platten mit Laschen und Verstärkungen verschrauben und mit Folie abdichten.

übliche Verklebungen  kommen bei Temperaturunterschieden ,kleinsten Bwegungen durch Belastung oder Bodenbewegung schnell an ihre Grenzen.


mfG


----------



## Eugen (17. Aug. 2007)

*AW: neues Projekt*

ich versuchs mal mit einer Schnittzeichnung :

Anhang anzeigen Bachlauf.xls


----------



## Eugen (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: neues Projekt*

Hallo Karsten,

Angst hab ich nicht, aber schon Bedenken.
Ich geh nicht gern den normalen Weg, probier ab und an mal was Neues.

Jetzt werd ich Murexin-Bauplatten verwenden. Da gibt es U-Profile, die allerdings nur 30 cm hoch sind. Die Wände werde ich einfach verlängern und innen eine ganze Platte dagegenkleben. Die Schnittkanten will ich innen (XPS) mit Dichlormethan "verschweisen" und die Zementarmierung mit Aquasilikon abdichten. Dann wird aussen alles mit Silolack und innen mit Flüssigfolie beschichten.
Diese Wanne(n) stell ich dann auf ein armiertes Fundament. Ein fixer  Anschluss der Seitenwände an die Hauswand und den Terassenaufbau unterbleibt.
Ja, und dann werden wir mal sehen.  

Reparaturen sollten leicht möglich sein, da ja alles gut zugänglich ist.
Es müssen dann halt 2500 Liter raus, aber da ist ja der große Teich in der Nähe.


----------



## Eugen (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: neues Projekt*

Hallöle,

auch wenn es niemanden interessiert, werd ich mal weiter berichten.
Das Verschweisen der Platten mit Dichlormethan war ein Fehlschlag.  
Sie wurden mit Silikon verklebt und außen mit einem Dichtband abgedichtet.
Sämtliche Innenfugen habe ich mit Gewebeband verstärkt und die gesamte "Wanne" mit Flexmörtel verputzt. Nach dem Trocknen - was bei dem Wetter etwas länger dauerte - alles geglättet und mit Silolack gestrichen.
Außen wurde alles mit Glasfaser (die bei uns hergestellt wird  ) verstärkt und mit Silolack gestrichen.
Wenn nun alles durchgetrocknet und die Pumpe installiert ist, kommt Wasser rein. Bin mal gespannt,ob mein "Konstrukt" hält.  
sollte es tatsächlich noch einen schönen Herbst geben, wird noch heuer die Gestaltung fertiggestellt.
Richtig zum Laufen bringen werde ich es allerdings erst im Frühjahr.
Erst mal schauen wie der Frost mit meinem neuen "Teich/Bachlauf" umgeht.:beeten: 
Ach ja, und Bilder werd ich auch noch einstellen.


----------



## Chrisinger (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: neues Projekt*

Moin Eugen.

Ich als Terrianer traue da nur auf Aquarien/Terrariensilikon (Fachhandel) ca 10 Euro,die Kartusche.Gibst bei Reptillica.
Es gibt Terrianer,die Bau ihr Becken komplet aus Styropor/Styrodur.Die halte ein leben lang.

Guck mal hier.http://www.oberbiermann.de/bartis/terrarienbau/50428596cd0a43706/index.php


Musst dich mal oben durchklicken.

Ich selbs mache sehr viel mit dem Silikon.Es hält Bombenfest


Lg Chris


----------



## Annett (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: neues Projekt*

Hallo Eugen,

interessieren tut es schon... nur das wichtigste fehlt halt, wie Du selbst schon bemerkt hast - die Bilder. 
Aber ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass das bei Dir nicht soo einfach war/ist?!

Bin schon ganz gespannt, auch auf Fotos Deiner Hochteiche, oder hab ich die irgendwo übersehen?


----------



## Conny (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: neues Projekt*

Hallo Eugen,

natürlich interessiert es   Wie Annett schon schrieb, für uns Frauens mußt Du halt Bilder herzeigen! Wir geben dann wenigstens psychologischen Beistand


----------



## Eugen (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: neues Projekt*

@ Conny

und ich dachte immer, die Antwort auf die Frage : "Warum müssen Frauen hübsch und nicht intelligent sein ?" lautet : Weil *Männer* besser sehen als denken können.    

@ Annett

an 2 der 3 Hochteiche bist du vorbei gelaufen.  
Da waren sie allerdings noch nicht fertig.
Und jetzt ist die Bepflanzung nicht sehr spektakulär.
Die Seerosen kümmern vor sich hin, Blüten hats auch keine

Bilder werd ich am Sonntag machen.
Unter der Woche ist es schon zu dunkel wenn ich heimkomm und Samstag hab ich Dienst.


----------



## Eugen (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: neues Projekt*

Nachdem nun schon einige Monate vergangen sind, will ich mal weiter von "meinem" Projekt berichten:

Irgendwann anfang Oktober war der Rohbau fertig.
Alles schön mit Silolack gestrichen und durchgetrocknet.

Der nächste Schritt : Wasser marsch !

Eine Woche später war der Wasserspiegel um 10cm gesunken. :evil 

Da es schon spät im Jahr war, lies ich alles so, wie es war und beschloß im Frühjahr weiterzumachen.

Das Wasser gefror, der Silolack bekam Risse und zwei kräftige Hagelstürme gaben dem Projekt "stilisierter Bachlauf" den Rest.  

Also doch Folie !
Die Wände wurden mit Teichfolie verkleidet, der Boden bekam eine Auflage aus Zement und Dichtschlämme.

Die Vorbereitungen zum TT und das TT hinderten den Baufortschritt.

In der letzten Woche wurde dann wieder Wasser eingelassen.
Die Umwälzpumpe war zu stark (trotz Drosselung) und das Geplätscher viel zu laut.
Ausserdem verdunstet das Wasser an dieser vollsonnigen Hauswand viel zu schnell. ( 5 mm p.d.)

Was tun  
Ein kurzes brainstorming ergab :

In diese zwei 500 L Becken, welche miteinander durch einen Überlauf verbunden sind, kommen 6 Wannen und 4 Mörtelkübel, die unterschiedlich bepflanzt werden.

Unter anderem wird ein kleines Moorbeet angelegt.
Für dieses bin ich auf der Suche nach Sphagum. Finde bis jetzt aber im Netz nur getrocknetes __ Moos.

Für all die Neugierigen : Bilder werden diesmal folgen. Versprochen !  

So ungefähr solls bepflanzt werden :

Anhang anzeigen Teich am Haus.xls


----------



## Christine (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: neues Projekt*

Hallo Eugen,

ich schon wieder 

Auf die Fotos bin ich echt gespannt 

Übrigens, das Sphagum klebte an den meisten Pflanzen, die ich fürs Moorbeet gekauft habe, einfach dran. Insbesondere an den Sonnentäuchen.


----------



## Joachim (12. Juli 2008)

*AW: neues Projekt*

Ach, jetzt wo ichs zum ersten mal lese, weis ich endlich, was ich da an deinem Häusle gesehen habe ...  

Also auf Bilder des ganzen wenns in Betrieb ist wäre ich schon auch sehr gespannt.


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: neues Projekt*

Ich will euch mal die Fortschritte meiner Miniteichanlage zeigen.

Die Bepflanzung ist mehr oder weniger vollständig.
Die Randgestaltung erfordert noch etwas Arbeit.

Aber guggt selbst :

Foto 

Auf der rechten Seite wurde ein Moorbeet angelegt, bestehend aus zwei Mörtelkübel ( 90 l ) und einer Wanne ( 70 l ).
Eine weitere Wanne dient als Auffangbehälter für Regenwasser.

Foto 

Die Wannen auf der linken Seite wurden mit versch. Substrat versehen.
Auch das Wasser hat in den div. Wannen versch. Qualität.

Foto . . . Foto . . . . Foto


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

*Servus Eugen

Schaut SUPER aus    

Deine Kreativität kennt keine Grenzen  

Genial   

Da habe ich ja schon wieder was zum nachbauen  *​


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

Hi Eugen,

    
"Grandmaster of Miniponds" 

Schon faszinierend, wie man aus Miniteichlein eine gigantische Miniteicherie machen kann.


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

Elschen!



			
				blumenelse schrieb:
			
		

> "Grandmaster of Miniponds"




Nicht so dolle, sonst bekommt Eugen wieder Bluthochdruck!  

Zwei    hätten gereicht und " Master of Miniponds " auch.



.


----------



## Eugen (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

@ Christine und Helmut :

vielen Danke für die Blumen.  

@ Volker :

biddu neidisch


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*



			
				Frettchenfreund schrieb:
			
		

> Zwei    hätten gereicht und " Master of Miniponds " auch.



Nee, nee, Volkerlein, Ehre, wem Ehre gebührt. Für Dich findet sich auch noch was. Ich wüßt auch was, aber wenn ich das sage, gibt es wieder


----------



## Frettchenfreund (6. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

Eugen mein Freund!



			
				Eugen schrieb:
			
		

> @ Volker :
> 
> biddu neidisch



  Nein gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar nicht.   ............. 

.


----------



## Eugen (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

@ all

Wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe, sind meine Minis mit unterschiedlichem Wasser und auch Substrat bestückt worden.

Zumindest beim __ Pfeilkraut kann ich jetzt unterschiedliches Wachstum feststellen.

Foto 

Oben wurde ein Sand/Lehmgemisch verwendet, das ich mit 2 Düngekegeln gepimpt habe, das Wasser stammt aus der Leitung und hat ca 20° dH.

Die Pflanzen wuchsen sehr gut und haben reichlich geblüht.
Inzwischen werden die Blätter gelb, neue Austriebe sind nicht zu sehen.

Im vorderen Becken befindet sich sandiger Mutterboden ohne zusätzliche Düngung, das Wasser ist Regenwasser.

Da wuchs das Pfeilkraut nur langsam, Ende August wurden sämtliche Blätter gelb. Jetzt hat es neu ausgetrieben und blüht sogar nochmal.  

Ach ja, beide Pflanzen sind getopft.

Foto 

Ganz anders entwickelte sich das Pfeilkraut in der "Badewanne"

Da besteht das Substrat aus lehmigen Boden (von meinem Garten) und wurde nicht gedüngt, das Wasser ist eine Regen/Leitungswassermischung und hat eine GH von durchschnittlich 10° dH.

Die Blätter sind dort am größten und es hat permanent geblüht. Allerdings überwiegen auch hier schon die gelben Blätter.
Da ich es da frei eingepflanzt habe, haben sich lange ( bis zu 80 cm ) Ausläufer gebildet.
Die "Mutterpflanze" ist auf dem Bild links, die weiter rechts sind alles Ausläufer.

Im Gegensatz zu den Minis an der Hauswand, habe ich in der Badewanne seit geraumer Zeit Grünalgen, obwohl jede Menge Pflanzen drin sind.

Der pH - Wert liegt bei allen 3 "Becken" knapp über 8.


Warum schreibe ich das Alles  

Um zu zeigen, dass auch Wasserpflanzen bestimmte Bedingungen brauchen, um sich gut entwickeln zu können.
Denen geht es nämlich nicht viel anders wie den "normale" Gartenpflanzen auch.


----------



## Conny (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

Hallo Eugen,

dem kann ich auch nichts mehr hinzufügen: 


> "Grandmaster of Miniponds"


   das paßt schon


----------



## andreas w. (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

mahlzeit ihr lieben. 

erstmal riesenrespekt vor den fotos und der miniteichanlage. superschön und dadurch bekommt man wieder neue ideen für daheim. ehrlich super!

dazu meine frage: eugen, du hast in verschiedenen becken solche baumstümpfe liegen, bzw dort plaziert. kann ich für sowas am teich einen alten baumstumpf aus dem wald, oder sonstirgendwo aus der natur nehmen? oder hol ich mir da alle möglichen (und unmöglichen) krankheiten und ungeziefer mit nachhause?

in dem fall lass ich´s logischerweise sein, frage dann: wo bekomm ich sowas für schmales geld?

merci für tips und antworten, andreas.


----------



## Eugen (13. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

Hallo Andreas

Baumstümpfe und Wurzeln habe ich überall herumliegen.
Die sind im großen Teich teilweise auch schon überwachsen (-wuchert  )
Die sind aus dem Wald, vom Nachbarn, vom Holzlagerplatz.
Kirsche,Apfel,Buche und Nußbaum.

Ich hab die nicht gesäubert oder gar desinfiziert.
Rinde,Erde und/oder __ Moos blieb dran.
Ob ich mir da was "eingeschleppt" habe  
Keine Ahnung.   Ist mir auch egal.
Das ist der Vorteil eines fischlosen Teiches. 

Die Glasbrocken, die auch drin sind,sind gefährlicher,da die recht scharfe Kanten haben.


----------



## Marlowe (14. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

Moin Pille!


Sieht gut aus, was Du da zaubertest. Du kannst es. 
Vorbildfunktion hat Dein Wirken allemal, aber hoffentlich gönnst Du Dir auch die Ruhe, um die Ergebnisse zu genießen.


Herzlichst,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## andreas w. (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

das ist der vorteil eines fisch- und viechlosen teiches. 

wie würde denn das im teich mit fischen aussehen? hat da jemand eine idee? oder hat schon wer die erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## Marlowe (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

Moin Andreas!


Wie meinst Du denn das, mein Bester?

Fische im Miniteich? Das wäre dann doch höchstens etwas für die Sommerzeit.



Marlowe


----------



## Christine (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

Liebster Marlowe!

Andreas rätselt über Baumstämme und Wurzeln!

Lieber Andreas!

Versuch mal die Suchfunktion, ich glaube, Karsten hat mal ein paar Interessante Dinge zum Thema Baumwurzeln etc. geschrieben.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (15. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*



			
				andreas w. schrieb:
			
		

> wie würde denn das im teich mit fischen aussehen? hat da jemand eine idee? oder hat schon wer die erfahrung gemacht?



Wir interpretieren Deine Frage mal in Richtung: Wurzeln und Stämme im Fischteich

Wir haben auch eine grössere Anzahl Wurzeln und dünnen Stämme im Teich ... Weide, Weinrebe, __ Birke und genau wie Eugen, in den Teich gelegt, wie sie waren. Nicht gesäubert und nicht desinfiziert  . Bisher hat es unseren Fischen (sicht- oder merkbar) nicht geschadet. Hierzu gab es auch schon Beiträge hier im Forum, zum Beispiel *hier* 

Und einen Glasbrocken haben wir auch im Teich, trotz der zum Teil scharfen Kanten, bisher auch ohne netative Nebenwirkungen.


----------



## andreas w. (16. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

hallo ihr lieben, genau das habe ich gemeint - eine wurzel von irgendwoher einfach rein in den teich.

ich frag halt weil es immer heisst, ohne spezialfirlefanz u.s.w holst du dir alle möglichen krankheiten und sonstiges in den teich. habe mir schon verschiedene pflanzen aus umliegenden öffentlichen gewässern heimgeholt und nie probleme gehabt. aber bis jetzt war ich mit wurzeln und stämmen vorsichtig.

deshalb dachte ich, hier kannste mal fragen, "hier werden sie geholfen" (danke verena). merci erstmal für die hilfe. im frühjahr werd ich´s mal probieren.


----------



## Eugen (4. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

Hi,

die Anlage hat den Winter recht gut überstanden.
Vor allem die Moorbeetsektion sieht jetzt schon überraschend grün aus.



 

 

 

 



In den restlichen Minis sind auch schon etliche Pflanzen am Austreiben.
Und das alles nach etlichen Wochen Dauerfrost.


----------



## Eugen (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

Endlich mal ein Foddo
vom Sumpfblutauge aus HL



 ...


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2009)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

Hallo Eugen,

das hat sich ja gut entwickelt. Ganz die "Mutter".


----------



## Eugen (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

kurzes update vom __ Blutauge
(und der Beweis,daß sich auch Eismeerkinder in Franken wohl fühlen)

 falsches foto 
hab sogar schon Ableger gemacht. 

Und die Eismeerdrosera wächst auch und gedeiht.


----------



## Eugen (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

 

das wollt ich eigentlich


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*

Hallo Eugen,

siehste wohl - geht doch...toll


----------



## wp-3d (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*



Eugen schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Foddo
> vom Sumpfblutauge aus HL



Hallo,

jetzt weiß ich auch was bei mir blüht.


----------



## Inken (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Aus meinem "neuen Projekt" wurde eine Miniteichanlage*



Eugen schrieb:


> Und die Eismeerdrosera wächst auch und gedeiht.



Wie schön! :freu 
Nach dem langen Winter...  
Gute Pflege, Herr Doktor!


----------

